# Could this be true



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

CANCEL YOUR CREDIT CARD BEFORE YOU DIE ... *
Reported in the Newcastle Evening Chronic




A lady died last September, and Barclaycard billed her in October and November for their annual service charges on her credit card, and then in

December added late fees and interest on the monthly charge. The balance that had been £0.00, now is somewhere around £60.00.

A family member rang Barclaycard:

Family Member:



'I am calling to tell you that my grandmother died in September


Barclaycard:



'But the account was never closed and so the late fees and charges still apply..'

Family Member:



'Maybe, you should turn it over to your collections section.'


Barclaycard:



‘Since it is two months overdue, it already has been.'

Family Member:



‘So, what will they do when they find out she is dead?'

Barclaycard:



'Either report her account to the Frauds Department or report her to The Credit bureau, maybe both!'

Family Member:



'Do you think God will be upset with her?'




Barclaycard:



'Excuse me?'

Family Member:



'Did you just get what I was telling you . . The part about her being dead?'

Barclaycard:



'Sir, you'll have to speak to my supervisor.'



Supervisor gets on the phone





Family Member:



'I'm phoning to tell you, she died in September.'



Barclaycard:



'But the account was never closed and the late fees and charges still apply.'




Family Member:



'You mean you want to collect from her estate?'

Barclaycard:

(Stammer)



'Are you her solicitor?'

Family Member:



'No, I'm her grandson'

Barclaycard:



'Could you fax us a death certificate?'

Family Member:



'No problem..' (fax number is given )

After they get the fax:
Barclaycard:



'Our system just isn't set up for death. I don't know what more I can do to help.'



Family Member:



'Well, if you sort it out, great! If not, you could just keep billing her. I don't think she will care.'



Barclaycard:



'Well, the late fees and charges will still apply.'



Family Member:



‘Would you like her new billing address?'

Barclaycard:



'That would help.'

Family Member



' Plot 1049.' Heaton Cemetery , Heaton Road , Newcastle upon Tyne

Barclaycard:



'But, that's a cemetery!'



Family Member:



'Well, what do you do with dead people on your planet?'


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Surely not.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly, I suspect that is 100% true.....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

After the unprofessional treatment I have had from another bank it doesn´t completely surprise me.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

This story has been doing the rounds for some 14 years at least. It doesn't mean it's not true but it would appear to have originated in the USA. Here are some older variants on it.

http://www.snopes.com/business/bank/deadcard.asp

http://www.sun-gazing.com/aunts-credit-card-charged-died-banks-response-unbelievable/


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wouldn't surprise me one little bit.


Nowhere in the conversation (if it reported correctly) is there an expression of sympathy. Customer care teams need to have training. It is very upsetting when handling a death in the family to deal with these teenagers with no training.


I suggest they do a stint on the reception desk at a vet's. I had to handle grief stricken people on a daily basis. I am sure those that do a similar job on the human side of things will know what I am talking about.


The standard answer I got when dealing with my parents affairs was "nothing we can do without a death certificate" then "nothing we can do without seeing a will".


----------

